# Car camping/riding tours - bathing set up?



## IPA Rider (Aug 24, 2008)

Maybe a bit OT for the thread, but I'm working on how best to gear up for travel around the West, including taking 2 bikes, the wife, and occasionally the dog on some destination rides, while car camping.

I like the idea of a teardrop trailer like this one: Camp-Inn Teardrop 550 Ultra because it is easy to pull and deal with, even with a small rig.

The main issue I'm left debating with this option is bathing--while we can handle a decent amount of festering, I'd like to have a reliable way to rinse off after a day of riding (including a dip in a stream or lake).

I know people are out there riding and car camping (we don't really car camp, opting to backpack in wilderness while the legs still work), so what are you all doing to clean off?


----------



## Kyle2011 (May 2, 2012)

The company I work for makes basinless bath systems used in hospitals and i use the stuff all the time (I'm not doing a sales pitch, just helping out in the way I know how). Check out sageproducts.com and look for bath products. They are compact, disposable, and work pretty well when out on the trail. I hope this helps. This has worked for me for over 3 years now.


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

Camp shower no problem!  Get yourself a shower tent and some kind of water pump and your set. We use a Coleman battery power shower pump. Of course we warm water up on the fire and its in the red pale seen below.. We have 6ft mini pop-up camper, so we've used this system for years. I'll post one photo of the shower tent we use,, but if you care to see the mini pop-up we have, just ask. Livinlite RV QuickSilver ultralight all aluminum tent campers

Camp on remotely!!


----------



## IPA Rider (Aug 24, 2008)

arly said:


> Camp shower no problem!  Get yourself a shower tent and some kind of water pump and your set. We use a Coleman battery power shower pump. Of course we warm water up on the fire and its in the red pale seen below.. We have 6ft mini pop-up camper, so we've used this system for years. I'll post one photo of the shower tent we use,, but if you care to see the mini pop-up we have, just ask. Livinlite RV QuickSilver ultralight all aluminum tent campers
> 
> Camp on remotely!!


funny, I've been looking at a Livin Lite Camplite trailer as an alternative with a built in shower...CampLite 13QBB Travel Trailer Gallery by LivinLite

they are stuck in a late 80's RV vortex for styling though...


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

*Our live-n-lite beast*

We got ours 3 years ago when we decided our "normal" 8ft pop-up was to heavy, the wood was starting to rot and we rarely used the extra bed or space. Then we happen upon these all aluminum campers and ended up ordering a 6ft model for us. Advantage with there smaller units, is you could stop somewhere and set it up without unhooking it and not even put the jacks down if we like. We can do this in about 15 minutes. Its light enough at 600lbs, that we've towed it behind our CR-V and it felt fine. We normally use our Element and did a 3000 mile trip a year ago while towing it through the mountains. I had worried but it did perfectly well, power wise, road handling and stopping. During this adventure we stayed in the Teton valley,, to stay and ride with friends there. I just noted that you reside in ID. Photos of this trip can be seen in the Trail Mutts blog.

The Trail Mutt Reports: Wild West Adventures

Below is a few photos of our little camper..

Hope that helps!


----------



## Montana Rider (Aug 21, 2005)

Stearns SunShower 5.0 with 4-5 showers (Capacity- 5 gallons)

We put it on the car hood pre-hike and return to 115 degree water.

One side is black and has a built in thermometer.

Best $30 camping comfort item -- works surprisingly well if you have time/sun to spare.


----------



## SDD74 (Jun 22, 2012)

+1 on the sun shower. Camped at Creede Co. A few years ago. Used one of these. I would grab 2 bags if your going into the high country. It took a while for the near freezing water to get warm enough to shower with. If we had 2 we could have alternated them out.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

I was going to recommend the sun shower as well. Can always bring a sheet if you feel you need to screen yourself from the gawking onlookers. This is probably your cheapest ans lightest option. 

At our cabin, we also have this contraption that looks like a fire extinguisher, but you open the top and put water in it. You can put it right on a stove to heat the water inside (it has a thermometer), then screw the top on and pump up the pressure. Has a hose and spray end. Works pretty well and you are guaranteed warm water. 

But if I were on a road trip, I would feel that was too bulky and would probably go with the sun shower.


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

This is the same reason we went with a fire heated shower system. Everyone we spoke with had the same "its cold out, I need a warm shower NOW" problem. At the end of a long and dirty day, we'd like a warm shower, weather the sun was around or not.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I use a Sun Shower(SS) When the sun isn't out I heat the SS in my heat exchanger cooler/heater. I attached my SS to a long rope and throw it over the nearest tree branch, using a cheap tarp as a cover.


----------

